# L0 Collet Chuck Options????



## Kroll (Nov 28, 2015)

Good afternoon guys. Well, this past week that I have been off for the holidays I have been working on my lathe each and every day.  Making a lot of progress,solving problems with the help of the membership.At a stand still on the spindle head still waiting on Clausing to send me an oil seal so I move on to the saddle.Got it all apart and made alittle discovery that is not shown in any of the manuals that I have. Which is I guess a push button oiler,if it works that will be neat.Anyway I am getting closer and if all goes well I think I will be finish around Christmas time.What I would like to find is a collet chuck for my lathe that is affordable,yea that will happen.Anyway I figure that I will be working with maybe 3/8 on up rod stock,so I was wondering what is out there that will fit my LO spindle?I look over on the UK side of ebay and the most that I see is around 500 which does not include shipping.If you like what you have for your Colchester L0 please let me know and if any links that would also be nice.Any other suggestion???Thanks guys---kroll


----------



## mksj (Nov 29, 2015)

I am not familiar with the chuck mount for your lathe, but have you called any of the online chuck dealers to see what is available or checked eBay?
http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/bilach6l0mo3.html
A quick search on eBay shows a number new L0 spindle 6-8" chucks at very reasonable pricing for both scroll with reversible jaws and independent.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VICTORIA-6-...912295?hash=item280b5688a7:g:OrgAAOSwAYtWOkct
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BISON-6-3-J...936589?hash=item280b56e78d:g:LZUAAOSwu-BWOkvc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OTC-8-4-Jaw...632784?hash=item1ea6b0f110:g:qj0AAOSwo0JWO71j
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gibraltar-8...740160?hash=item2ca15c4680:g:P7wAAOSwjVVVkqbv


----------



## Kroll (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for responding mksj that does give me some ideals for chucks.But what I am looking for is a set of collets w/chuck,this is what I am looking for except for LO. http://www.ebay.com/itm/jacobs-rubb...746047?hash=item1a0955787f:g:5KAAAOSwEgVWSkqj
I notice that there are model numbers like this one J90 and others are alittle different so what I like to know is what's the difference?


----------



## mksj (Nov 29, 2015)

This links describes the different collet sizes for the Jacobs Rubber Flex collets.  I believe that is the series, so takes J9XX collets. The chuck model number would be 91-T0 which has a capacity of 1/16"-1 3/8", flex collets J-910 through J-920.
http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/RF_Collet.html
http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/store/agora.cgi?page=index_inventory_collets.html
http://neme-s.org/images/Jacobs_Collet_Chuck/Jacobs_Rubber_Collet_Chuck_B.pdf

Unless you need a flex system, why not go with an ER-32 or ER-40 large bore shank straight chuck and use a scroll chuck to hold it. The TIR would be much better, you can get a set of ER collets inexpensively, and they have a wide clamping range relative to a 5C system. Much quicker then swapping out chucks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precision-C...173842?hash=item25a9a85f12:g:qaUAAOSwjVVVoIiB


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello Kroll 

You are doing a real nice job on your restoration. The chuck that came with my Colchester is a Pratt Bernerd scroll type collet chuck.




It comes with a large key that looks just like a regular drill press chuck key. The collets are Pratt Berenerd EC Mutlisize collets that look like these...




A full set will span from 1/16" up to 1 1/2" and any size in between. Each size of collet will have a span of 1/8" of gripping range. I have 5 or 6 spare collets that I could part with, if you end up finding the same collet chuck, but don't have all of the collets.
Brian


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2016)

KR . Did you ever find your collet closer ? I have a L0 and a L00 Jacobs flex collet set that I can no longer use . I need a D1-6 mount for my existing lathe . They are both in pristine shape with all collets and plugs . I'm open to trades . I posted on the for sale thread for things I'm looking for at the moment .  ( I hate selling tools . I buy a pizza or something with the money and then I'm out my tools plus my $ ) I also love living with tools , you never can have enough ....But I am close to that point !


----------



## Kroll (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you for responding,I did find me a collet chuck,but looking at Brians collets and your offer I wish I would have waited.Thanks guys for the help


----------

